# MIDI Envelopes in Reaper



## aaronventure (Jun 10, 2018)

Following up on my promise, here's the demonstration.



In other DAWs, Ableton Live may be able to do it too with LittleMIDIEnveloper and/or Architect for Max4Live, but I haven't tried it out. If anyone finds a similar solution for other DAWs, do share.

EDIT: Forgot to mention in the video that I wouldn't use Massive or any other synth - don't want the unnecessary CPU overhead. I'd just take a random sustaining synth sound, play a 10-second note and print it to audio, then use that via the sampler. Decay control would be exactly the same as in the synth.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 10, 2018)

Sidechaining CC to a piece of audio? That's really impressive. I never even imagined it was possible!


----------



## JEPA (Jun 10, 2018)

It's simple and brilliant! Thank you very much! The capacity of Reaper is awesome. One would wish Kontakt scripts would have those CCs combinations included... But that is challenge for libraries developers...


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 10, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Sidechaining CC to a piece of audio? That's really impressive. I never even imagined it was possible!





JEPA said:


> It's simple and brilliant! Thank you very much! The capacity of Reaper is awesome. One would wish Kontakt scripts would have those CCs combinations included... But that is challenge for libraries developers...



Reaper is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be... Unnatural.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jun 10, 2018)

That's a great trick. Can't wait to explore other creative ways this can be used. Thank you Aaron!
Even after many years, Reaper keeps surprising me with it's power.


----------

